# Covid travel 2020



## cda (Aug 31, 2020)

So finally took the plunge and did a local hotel getaway.

1. So very large brand name hotel. Almost empty.

2. Almost no service. A Starbucks and pre prep food.normally do not eat hotel food, but was given two nights with breakfast.

3. So looking for restaurants in the area.

4.Some out of business.

5. Some limited hours.

6. Some take out only.

7. You have to qr for a menu.

We’re in a different world, than 12 months ago!!!!!!


----------



## jar546 (Aug 31, 2020)

Sounds great for the soloist traveler that does not like people.


----------



## jpranch (Sep 1, 2020)

I rolled the dice and flew to Knoxville Tennessee this past July. Cleanest darn airplanes I ever flew on. It begs the question why the airlines were not already doing this to begin with long before Covid? Rhetorical question though... money...


----------



## Keystone (Sep 1, 2020)

Went to a local resort, by far not 1st choice especially considering the money spent. Several of the amenities closed, others such as dining limited in hours or seating, schedule meals.   Not the greatest trip but needed the clarity. 

Other’s rented a very large Airbnb in Tennessee. They did Nashville but for the most part stayed at the Airbnb and enjoyed nature, game room, hot tub, pool, huge living room and kitchen.


----------



## Connorow (Sep 16, 2020)

Well, at least you had holiday not at home


----------



## cda (Oct 4, 2020)

Covid 2.0

So second trip during covid, should have learned from the first.

Name hotel,

Was supposed to be three nights cut it to two, due to many complications

Anyway hotel no breakfast service or any offer

Starbucks in hotel closed

No Hotel coffee service

No coffee maker in the room 

Guess next time need to bring a cooking set up???

Wonder if they will say when I wheel in a kitchen stove???!

Anyway


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 5, 2020)

Just did a road trip to Vermont to see the fall leaves. Gas stations have the  restrooms closed because of the virus. So instead they had filthy port a johns in the back to use. I don't understand how this is safer. A lot of restaurants only had outside service without any restrooms for the public.


----------



## cda (Oct 5, 2020)

Rick18071 said:


> Just did a road trip to Vermont to see the fall leaves. Gas stations have the  restrooms closed because of the virus. So instead they had filthy port a johns in the back to use. I don't understand how this is safer. A lot of restaurants only had outside service without any restrooms for the public.



Fantastic

Have the leaves turned??


Good year?

We did are first east coast from NYC to. Poughkeepsie and included West Point

Fantastic colors. Want to go back and see more


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 6, 2020)

Yes in the high elevations but not along the Hudson River yet.


----------



## steveray (Oct 7, 2020)

If you need to stop in CT by Hartford, let me know...LOL


Rick18071 said:


> Just did a road trip to Vermont to see the fall leaves. Gas stations have the  restrooms closed because of the virus. So instead they had filthy port a johns in the back to use. I don't understand how this is safer. A lot of restaurants only had outside service without any restrooms for the public.


----------

